# My penis has fallen off. What should i do? (being serious, please help)



## Boredom is my middle name

Guys hear me out. This just happened to me and i am terrified.

My penis just fell off of my pelvis. I'm afraid to tell anyone about this, and i'm just sitting here looking at the spot it fell off at. Is this like a natural thing that happens when you become 19 years of age; will it grow back eventually? 
I'm still thinking about telling someone but BOTH of my parents said if this ever happens to me, they will kick my ***. :afr

I seriously don't know what to do and at this very moment while i'm typing i'm in tears. 

Details of what i was doing before this incident became of me: I was on my computer browsing and sipping on country time lemonade. While i was on my computer browsing, i found a funny video. I watched it. I laughed. Then i started my ps3 up to start playing on it...............then it happened. - I don't know if this will give you guys any help on figuring out what exactly my problem is, but please help me. I fear time is running out.


----------



## shelbster18

Is that even possible? :um


----------



## Jcgrey

Come on man. Your giving SAS a bad name


----------



## PitaMe

Maybe your penis just needed some space.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Damn, it's like a troll spree.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name

Kristie26 said:


> Maybe your penis just needed some space.


Penises are inanimate?

Please stop trolling and contribute to the topic, my time is running short........


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Lawl, pics or didnt happen. And I think this is the one type where that is appropriate. Go to the effin doctor homeslice!


----------



## typemismatch

Of Course! the first thing anyone would think to do when their penis fell off was make a post in a forum, certainly that is what I would do..


----------



## shelbster18

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lawl, pics or didnt happen. And I think this is the one type where that is appropriate. Go to the effin doctor homeslice!


:rofl


----------



## Boredom is my middle name

typemismatch said:


> Of Course! the first thing anyone would think to do when their penis fell off was make a post in a forum, certainly that is what I would do..


It's not my fault, i don't have health insurance. And unlike some people, i don't live in canada...........


----------



## typemismatch

unlike what people?? Canadian people??


----------



## Just Lurking

*** Thread Lock ** *

*You may want to see a doctor about that.*


----------

